# 120GB SSD for Desktop



## kartikoli (Aug 3, 2018)

I am looking to buy an SSD for OS (Windows 10) + browsers (chrome, FF etc...) + MS office. I have many HD's (1tb black, 2tb black, 3tb purple and 4tb purple..... all Western Digital) so storage is not a concern for me and I have no issues running games on normal WD purple drive. (will sell 1tb and 2tb black and 4tb purple... Its time i make changes and delete the data i have never used in years lol) 

Now when I started looking for cheap SSD and after opening around 20 tabs and wasting an hour I am here to seek help from trusted community  
There are many SSD's so i am confused which one to pick, As you can see i have been using WD drives due to awesome warranty and they hardly failed for me so would prefer a cheap and good drive with good after sale service. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2018)

You should always aim to buy 860 EVO 250 GB. It is a good VFM product that has a great 5 year warranty and one of the fastest sata ssds available.
If budget is an issue, go to onlyssd.com/primeabgb, get any kingston or sandisk 120 GB model. Should cost around Rs 2k
Note that SSDs are meant to be used for 60% of their size, afterwards performance and life degrades.
So try to keep your windows installation + drivers + additional utilities to under 60-65 GB for a 120 gb model.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 3, 2018)

Is there any 120gb model for Samsung? or any other company which you would suggest. Budget is not an issue but I feel 250gb will be an overkill for me as my C drive is slightly over 40GB so this will be the case for me. max 50GB always so 120gb would be fine


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2018)

There used to be 750 EVO/840EVO and even 120 GB version of 850 EVO.
But they arent available anymore, afaik.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2018)

120gb ssd drives always have the worst performance but they will still perform much better than hdd. I have ordered a kingston A400 120gb ssd & waiting for its delivery(for me budget was the main reason else like earlier mentioned samsung 860 evo 250gb ssd at 5.7k is the best budget ssd for its price).

P.S. how many hdd you have btw,just curious.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> 120gb ssd drives always have the worst performance but they will still perform much better than hdd. I have ordered a kingston A400 120gb ssd & waiting for its delivery(for me budget was the main reason else like earlier mentioned samsung 860 evo 250gb ssd at 5.7k is the best budget ssd for its price).
> 
> P.S. how many hdd you have btw,just curious.


lol I ask that question to myself too 
1tb Black
2tb Black
3tb Purple
4tb Purple
sold 3tb and 2tb purple drives 

Now when i see the data and wonder was it worth spending that much money and the answer is NO because I have maybe seen 5% of the movies, but played games for sure, but not now due to job so decided enough is enough. will stick with only 120gb SSD and 3tb HD. (million $ question is which movie to keep and which to delete lol... I should just delete them all after closing my eyes)

I think I will go with adata HD, using pendrive for years and its really good and a friend RMA'd same adata pendrive and it went very smooth so thats a positive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2018)

Well I was expecting more  I have 4 internal hdd in desktop+4 external hdd+laptop internal hdd+5-6 hdd now retired in storage.

I have read bad review about adata hdd rma though plus the fact that they just repackage WD/seagate hdd makes me prefer them over adata.Their 120gb lower ssd models don't seem so good.No idea about adata pendrive though.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 4, 2018)

Lol that's a lot of storage space but you should ask this question to yourself too that are you going to use all that data you stored? If answer is yes then keep those else delete and sell. I know it's easier said than done lol. What I think is personal data is something we should save as internet speed is going up so no need to keep data which is available online.

I have no idea about adata it's just I know they had good RMA for pendrive. So I am open to any suggestions

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 4, 2018)

kartikoli said:


> Lol that's a lot of storage space but you should ask this question to yourself too that are you going to use all that data you stored? If answer is yes then keep those else delete and sell. I know it's easier said than done lol. What I think is personal data is something we should save as internet speed is going up so no need to keep data which is available online.
> 
> I have no idea about adata it's just I know they had good RMA for pendrive. So I am open to any suggestions
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



I have been using a Samsung 840 evo 120 gb ssd for the last 3 years. To be frank, its been kinda hard to squeeze even the bare essentials into it. Windows + MsOffie + VisualStudio + AndroidStudio and the ssd is almost done. Your usage might vary. My point is SSD prizes have finally fallen so use this opportunity to alteast get a 250 gb ssd. The kingston A400 sounds reasonably cheap and even with such a low end model, I dont think you would hitting its TBW limit.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 4, 2018)

This is my job cum gaming PC and my main usage is to use chrome and similar chromium based browsers with close to 10-20 tabs always opened. 
For softwars and games I use my other drive (WD black) which is not super fast but is reliable. 

I will check few deals or just visit local market to pick one.

P.S. my c drive contain only OS and ofc cached data of browsers so it's always under 50-60gb out of 100 GB partition.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## patkim (Aug 4, 2018)

I have been using Samsung 850 EVO 120 GB SSD for quite some time. It’s good VFM. However now it’s no longer being shown as current model in production by Samsung on their India website. It seems now their SATA SSDs start with min 250GB only.

I won’t specifically point at a brand but give you some general recommendations

1.      If cost is not an issue settle for Samsung  250 GB rather than 120. The data always keeps on occupying more and more volume as available. So you never know when you might run out of space. With 250 GB you can easily install any other frequently used apps on SSD

2.      Carefully go thru online reviews and look for relevant reviews before opting for other brands

3.      Check the manufacturer website of respective SSDs to know the exact specs like R/W speeds, TBW Warranty etc. Don’t rely on what’s mentioned on shopping sites. It’s a lousy copy-paste from somewhere else.

4.      Find out where is the nearest service center for that brand if any in your city and what’s the RMA  procedure. It should be customer friendly.

5.      I assume your SATA ports on the motherboard do support SATA III interface so that you can get maximum thruput out  of your SSD.

6.      Combined speed or CPU, RAM, RAM Size , SSD/HDD matters and not just that of SSD when you open 20+ tabs in Chrome.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 4, 2018)

I have decent specks though I need to upgrade my 8gb ram to 16gb
Ryzen 1600, 8gb ddr4 3000mh, GTX 1070 etc.... Let me search if I can somehow find Samsung 120gb. Btw how much warranty does Samsung provide?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a query that's similar in nature to op's-i have an old i5 desktop that uses a 1tb toshiba HDD as the primary boot drive-but after installing a few recent win 10 patches the boot up time of this system has increased significantly and now it takes around 3 mins or more to boot into windows.So i am thinking of getting a SSD just to install the OS-i intend to keep all my other data on my existing HDDs.Will a 120GB drive suffice for that?And are Sandisk SSDs any good?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2018)

kartikoli said:


> I have decent specks though I need to upgrade my 8gb ram to 16gb
> Ryzen 1600, 8gb ddr4 3000mh, GTX 1070 etc.... Let me search if I can somehow find Samsung 120gb. Btw how much warranty does Samsung provide?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Even if one finds a samsung 120gb ssd it will be either used or without warranty(imported from abroad). Better get 250gb samsung unless you absolutely can't afford spending 5.7k on it(you can always use the extra free space for installing some frequently used game/software).samsung provides standard 5 years warranty on their evo series(10 years on their pro series).



quicky008 said:


> I have a query that's similar in nature to op's-i have an old i5 desktop that uses a 1tb toshiba HDD as the primary boot drive-but after installing a few recent win 10 patches the boot up time of this system has increased significantly and now it takes around 3 mins or more to boot into windows.So i am thinking of getting a SSD just to install the OS-i intend to keep all my other data on my existing HDDs.Will a 120GB drive suffice for that?And are Sandisk SSDs any good?


Win 10 updates will always remain an issue & I am not sure even ssd will help in all cases but it will be much better than any hdd in same situation. 120gb is enough for just a win 10 install+some basic software & office provided you regularly run disk cleanup(especially after updates) & decrease the default size of restore points & recycle bin. I did some research & found Kingston A400 the best option for 120gb ssd but haven't tried it yet(still waiting for delivery+install in laptop). However if you can afford spending 5.7k then get samsung 860evo 250gb as it is a much better,faster & reliable ssd than any 120gb ssd(I would have gotten this only but no budget).


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hmm,with win 10 becoming increasing bloated i think i am gonna run out of space soon if i opt for a 120gb drive,therefore a 250gb drive seems like a more reasonable choice.However the only issue is that most good quality 250 gb ssds are still too costly-one can easily get a new 1tb or greater hdd for that kind of money.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2018)

You can maintain a win 10 install under 50gb(excl any software) with some regular cleanup & doing some settings changes. At 5.7k one can indeed buy a 2tb hdd but the point is that whether you need that much space not to mention that samsung ssd will most likely last you 5 years while 2TB hdd has much higher chances of getting failed by that time.Hdd prices are also decreasing so probably a 2TB hdd today will get you a 4tb hdd 2-3 years from now.


----------



## vigneshnm (Aug 26, 2018)

I also have a similar query. In addition to solving the really slow boot speeds, I'm also hoping that an SSD could reduce video rendering time on Premiere Pro CS6. 
I realize a better CPU and more RAM would be a more appropriate solution but why not kill 2 (well 1.5) birds with one stone?

Kingston 250gb is for 3.8k while Samsung is for 5.7k. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 26, 2018)

I bought gigabyte 120gb SSD for 2250 INR and using only for OS+browsers+MS office and it's rock solid since then. I didn't run any tests as I am not expecting any super speed but this fits my requirements.
Drive itself is 76gb free out if 111gb so I think the decision to buy 120gb was wise and perfectly suited for my usage.
Thanks everyone for valuable comments. Appreciate the support 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 30, 2018)

kartikoli said:


> I bought gigabyte 120gb SSD for 2250 INR and using only for OS+browsers+MS office and it's rock solid since then. I didn't run any tests as I am not expecting any super speed but this fits my requirements.
> Drive itself is 76gb free out if 111gb so I think the decision to buy 120gb was wise and perfectly suited for my usage.
> Thanks everyone for valuable comments. Appreciate the support
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Which Os are you running? What do you think of SanDisk and WD 120gb Ssds? Are they good enough for daily usage? 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Which Os are you running? What do you think of SanDisk and WD 120gb Ssds? Are they good enough for daily usage?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Any ssd is much better than any hdd in daily usage.Also all 120gb ssd are more or less same with much lower performance than their 240/250gb counterparts. The standard for any budget ssd is 250gb samsung 860 evo which is currently selling for ~5.4k on onlyssd.com. If you absolutely can not afford 5.4k then buy any 120gb ssd priced below 2.5k from onlyssd.com. I searched but couldn't find any mention of ssd service centres on gigabyte India site so dropped it from my list of ssd to purchase even though on paper its specifications seems better than wd & sandisk.


----------

